# [DUP] ufed zerstört useflags in make.conf

## stiwi

kann es sein, das ufed ne macke hat ? immer wenn ich es starte, dann liesst er keine useflags mehr ein und wenn ich es dann beende, dann steht in meiner make.conf nur noch USE="-*"  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ich tippe mal, das hängt mit meinem Fehler zusammen:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269562

----------

## gentop

Glaub ich nicht - bei deinem Problem wird die Default Datei neu "gesynct". In der make.conf dürfte allerdings nichts passieren!

----------

## stiwi

also die /etc/make.profiles/make.defaults fehlt schon mal ... ich versuche gerade neu zu syncen

----------

## stiwi

ne, feht nach nen sync immernoch ....

----------

## mrsteven

Mein ufed baut allerdings auch grade Mist. Manche laut emerge gesetzten Flags werden in ufed als nicht gesetzt angezeigt.

Um meinen Verdacht mal zu überprüfen, kannst du @stiwi ja mal schauen, wo deine  /etc/profile/make.profile/make.defaults ist.

EDIT: Shit, zu lahm. Ich schau mal im CVS nach, ob das inzwischen gefixed wurde, sonst mach ich einen Bugreport im Bugzilla auf.

----------

## stiwi

also da hab ich sie schon mal nicht /etc/profile ist eine datei. ein whereis make.defaults zeigt mir:

make: /usr/bin/make /etc/make.conf /etc/make.globals /etc/make.profile /usr/man/man1/make.1.gz /usr/man/man1p/make.1p.gz /usr/share/man/man1/make.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1p/make.1p.gz

das anscheinend keine da ist.

----------

## stiwi

also auf meinem noch gehenden system ist sie unter /etc/make.profiles/make.defaults. und die feht jetzt auf meinem gerade gesyncten system.

----------

## gentop

Dort sollte sie ja auch eigentlich liegen.

Hilft ja nichts - werd jetzt mal 'n bissl warten und dann neu syncen...   :Neutral: 

----------

## stiwi

so, nachdem ich die /etc/make.profiles/make.defaults vom heilen auf das defekte system kopiert habe, funzt ufed auch wieder.

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat von /etc/profile/make.profile/make.defaults fehlt [solved] geschlossen.

----------

